# Colorful brake caliper covers for your Nissan Versa / Note



## CARiD (Jul 15, 2009)

A lot of sport cars and supercars have bright calipers with some logos or brand names like Brembo, Wilwood, etc. These MGP *caliper covers* will give your vehicle the same sportish look for less money. They are designed to clip on top of your stock calipers. Installation is not complicated at all. It's much easier than painting, plus you can get some logo / engraving.

Fits on the following model years: *2014*.

You can also get them custom painted and select any custom engraving for extra cost.

Check prices for your *Nissan Versa* and see other details here: Nissan Versa Note Caliper Covers | Nissan Versa Note Caliper Cover Kits

*MGP® - Caliper Covers with MGP Engraving*













You can also check their presentation video: MGP Caliper Covers - Introduction - YouTube

Which color would you choose?


----------

